# The Stand - Stephen King



## k3ng (Dec 8, 2006)

My review can be found here.

http://www.ebloggy.com/blog.php?username=k3ng_404&id=1&entry=50

It's a baised review to begin with, so don't hate me for it.


----------



## acapella (Dec 8, 2006)

Interesting perpective. I thought that The Stand was Stephen King's best book, out of the ones I've read anyway. I enjoyed reading it, although the movie sucked. But I guess I'm just the kind of person who likes to enjoy things.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 8, 2006)

That was a really poorly written review.


_The Stand_ is a pretty good book, although the uncut version is definitely too long and too slow. I wouldn't call it his best work, though.


----------



## Magitek Angel (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree, good book, uncut version was too long.  If it was cut for length in the first place, why put it back?  Oh yeah... monies... right.

At the very least the uncut version should have been tighter.  There are some glaring inconsitencies, since King decided to change the setting to the 90's, but forgot to address certain characters having fought in the Vietnam war and so on.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 8, 2006)

Not always. _Stranger in a Strange Land_ had like 20,000 words cut out of it because Heinlein's publishers thought parts of it were too controversial (like the sex scenes). I read the uncut version and I find it superior to the cut one. Course, King is no Heinlein.


----------



## k3ng (Dec 11, 2006)

Hodge said:
			
		

> That was a really poorly written review.




And I couldn't care less.


----------



## AdrienneW (Dec 11, 2006)

k3ng said:
			
		

> My review can be found here.
> 
> http://www.ebloggy.com/blog.php?username=k3ng_404&id=1&entry=50
> 
> It's a baised review to begin with, so don't hate me for it.


 

Whats with all the "â€™s", I don't think that was done on purpose but I am wondering why I see that instead of what I think, should be a ' sign.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not King's biggest fan by a long chalk (in fact I'm not a fan at all - I thought the Tommyknockers was drivel, and had to force myself to finish it) but I didn't think the Stand was too bad. It was reasonably well paced considering the length, and he did a fair job of managing a large cast of characters.


----------



## k3ng (Dec 12, 2006)

AdrienneW said:
			
		

> Whats with all the "â€™s", I don't think that was done on purpose but I am wondering why I see that instead of what I think, should be a ' sign.



Blame the blogging service =P


----------



## Mike C (Dec 13, 2006)

k3ng said:
			
		

> And I couldn't care less.



Hodge was right - and if you don't care, why post it? Or even write it? It wasn't a review, just personal prejudice.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 13, 2006)

That was pretty crap. What are you, some kind of Maddox wannabe? The whole "fuck everything" act isn't funny even when he does it anymore.


----------



## k3ng (Dec 13, 2006)

Mike C said:
			
		

> Hodge was right - and if you don't care, why post it? Or even write it? It wasn't a review, just personal prejudice.



As was mentioned in the beginning of it.

Alot of people are prejudiced in favour of King. So I'll balance off. If you don't like the review don't read it.

And I didn't post the review here. I linked to it because I believe only proper reviews ought to be posted here. This is my personal one. Therefore - link.


----------



## acapella (Dec 14, 2006)

k3ng said:
			
		

> If you don't like the review don't read it.


 
Where the hell do you get that logic? How are you supposed to know if you like it before you read it? And again...if you don't want people to say anything about it, why the hell would you put it on here (sorry, link to it FROM here)?


----------



## bluemouth12 (Jan 11, 2007)

The Stand was an excellent read in both the original version and the uncut. I rate it as one of his best works. He's my favourite author, and it simply doesn't bother me that people find him self-indulgent. I know it's true, I mean all you have to do is read The Dark Tower to find he actually added himself in as a character. But in his prime he was the master of horror, and still is imo.


----------



## Swift84 (Jan 11, 2007)

The Stand is OK, but it's basically a time-waster when compared to King's best work, like The Shining and Everything's Eventual.

Edit: Oh yes, I forgot: I'm extremely offended and repulsed by that review. I wish I could have stopped reading it after realizing it was a piece of shit, but for some reason I was glued to the link.


----------



## SkullFarmer (Jan 11, 2007)

I really dug Everything's Eventual too. There is some really great work in that book. 

My own history with King is long. I saved up my allowance to buy The Shining when it first came out in 1977 or so. I've been hooked ever since. Some of King's work I have continued reading out some weird sense of obligation (Dark Tower, Dreamcatchers, From a Buick 8 to name a few) but mostly enjoy whatever he writes. 

As for The Stand, I like the conflict between the characters and how that all develops more than the story line itself. I remember wondering at how the people were able to get the electricity back on and then that leading into research into how power plants work. 

Anyways, your take is fair if that's how you felt about it. I wouldn't call The Stand anything close to King's best work but I was certainly entertained by it.


----------

